# FanPage gestalten?



## Kalma (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte eine FanPage mit einer Freundinn zum Thema Olsen Twins gestalten (Ich weiß, klingt blöd, aber nun ja)...
Wir hatten nur keine Idee zur gestaltung...
Könntet ihr uns da helfen?

David


----------



## rundes kipfal (23. Januar 2006)

Navigation und Inhalt sind bei einer Internetseite immer gut.
Und Bilder zur Auflockerung.


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Ein Tipp von mir wäre, schau dir doch mal eineige andere Fanpages von Promis und so an, dann kannst Du Dir dort evtl. einige Inspirationen holen für euer Projekt.

Google mal nach den Olson Twins um so einige Infos zu erhalten.


Gruß


----------



## Kalma (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
danke schon mal....

Ich hab auch schon mal gegooglet, nur es gibt überwiegend nur FanPages die mit beepworld oder oyala erstellt worden sind. Und ich finde, die kann man nicht richten designen......

David


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. Januar 2006)

Was meiner Meinung nach innovativ wäre, wäre eine symmetrische Aufteilung der Seite - irgendwie links über Ashley und rechts Mary-Kate, also quasi das Thema Zwillinge stark ins Design einbinden.


----------



## Kalma (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ja, so hört sich das ja schon ma gut an 

Was meint ihr denn mit "symetrisch" aufbauen?


----------



## Duddle (24. Januar 2006)

Genau so wie er es geschrieben hat.
 Links die eine, rechts die andere. Wer im Menü auf "Biografie" drückt, bekommt links die Bio von der einen, rechts die von der anderen. Jeweils aber in einem iFrame, so das unabhängig gescrollt werden kann. Genauso bei den Bildern der Mädels (falls es denn Einzelbilder gibt).

 Farblich könnte das dann genauso getrennt werden: Links ein großes Foto, bläulich gefärbt, rechts ein rötliches Foto der anderen (oder eben an den Lieblingsfarben ausrichten). In der Mitte fließen dann die beiden Farben ineinander.
 Etcetera.

 War nur ein kurzes Brainstorming, stellt aber mindestens eine der dutzend Möglichkeiten für eine nette Fanseite dar.

 Achja, übrigens denke ich, du solltest dir zuerst Gedanken über den Inhalt machen. Denn auch das schönste Design hält den Besucher nur für wenige Sekunden, stimmt der Content nicht.


 Duddle


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. Januar 2006)

> Links die eine, rechts die andere. Wer im Menü auf "Biografie" drückt, bekommt links die Bio von der einen, rechts die von der anderen.


Es fängt so gut an …





> Jeweils aber in einem iFrame, so das unabhängig gescrollt werden kann.


… und hört so scheisse auf.

iFrames und Frames verwendet man heute nicht mehr, sie sind veraltet. (Mehr dazu bei Jan Andresen.) Man kann mit overflow:scroll praktisch jedes Element mit einer Scrollleiste versehen.





> Achja, übrigens denke ich, du solltest dir zuerst Gedanken über den Inhalt machen. Denn auch das schönste Design hält den Besucher nur für wenige Sekunden, stimmt der Content nicht.


Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Kalma (24. Januar 2006)

Hey,
das sind ja wohl super-tipps... Danke schonmal... Wie Duddle beschrieben hat, werde ich es warscheinlich machen... Gäbe es eine möglichkeit auch "flash" einzubinden, oder ist das nicht nötig?

David


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. Januar 2006)

> Gäbe es eine möglichkeit auch "flash" einzubinden, oder ist das nicht nötig?


Uuh … um es mal sehr untertrieben zu formulieren: Darüber gab es hier schon heftige Debatten. Konkret darüber, ob Flash sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Als Grundsatz empfehle ich: Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, dann lass es. Nur, wenn du wirklich superspektakuläre Effekte hast, die mit HTML, CSS und JavaScript nicht zu realisieren sind, solltest du auf Flash zurückgreifen. Aber nur, um cool zu sein oder so, solltest du es nicht benutzen.


----------



## Kalma (25. Januar 2006)

Ok,
nur css und java kann ich noch nicht. bisher hab ich das meistens so gemacht, dass ich nen Flash-Menü gemacht hab, und nen HTML inhalt


----------



## helaukoenig (25. Januar 2006)

Zur Einführung "*Erstellen von fixierten Bereichen*" zwecks Vermeidung von Frames ein Link: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/layouts/fixbereiche.htm


 @SilentWarrior: vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Du hast mich aus dem jahrelangen Joch des Framesets befreit. Lade dich bei Gelegenheit auf ein Bier meinswegen auch ´nen Früchtetee ein.
 Wenn du dann overflow:auto verwendest ist es noch schöner, denn dann sind die Scrollbalken nur dann da, wenn du sie brauchst


----------



## Kalma (11. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute,
ich bins ma wieder 

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nocheinmal alle Posts in diesem Thread durchgelesen, und bin auf Dinge gestoßen, die ich früher gar nicht wargenommen hab :suspekt: 

Zum Beispiel hab ich jetzt diese idee "einigermaßen" realisiert:


> Genau so wie er es geschrieben hat.
> Links die eine, rechts die andere. Wer im Menü auf "Biografie" drückt, bekommt links die Bio von der einen, rechts die von der anderen. Jeweils aber in einem iFrame, so das unabhängig gescrollt werden kann. Genauso bei den Bildern der Mädels (falls es denn Einzelbilder gibt).
> 
> Farblich könnte das dann genauso getrennt werden: Links ein großes Foto, bläulich gefärbt, rechts ein rötliches Foto der anderen (oder eben an den Lieblingsfarben ausrichten). In der Mitte fließen dann die beiden Farben ineinander.
> Etcetera.


hier ist der link dazu: http://dfmusik.de/sites/olsen/?section=twins


Dann habe ich diesen Link durchgelesen und befolgt:
SilentWarrior.ch.vu » Website? NÃ¶, Deadsite! Das ist der neue Trend.
--> Wie man hier nicht unschwer erkennt: keinerlei "richtiges" design: http://olsen.dfmusik.de (ok, nen header bild)



So... kurze Rede langer sinn^^

Was würdet ihr zu dem Inhalt der Seite sagen?
Reicht dieser, um mit dem Design anzufangen


MfG 
David


----------

